# For those flying buns



## okiron (Dec 26, 2007)

This might be in the wrong section so sorry if it is.

I have 2 $20 off coupons for Continental Airlines's Petsafe program (flying animals in cargo). Does not apply to Alaska and Hawaii. Blackout dates are March 20-24 2008. Good through July 31st. Can't double them. I got them and a bunch of other random coupons for free (2 each of everything) for having my cats enrolled in Home Again microchipping and recovery service. I'm not planning on flying my animals anywhere anytime soon so I figured someone here could use them. 

No offense, but I rather this be used in emergency or important circumstances only. For someone who could really use the $20 off, not for someone who could afford it anyway. 

I also have Frontline, Claritin, Old West treats, Arm and Hammer litter, Heartgard, Perfect Coat grooming products, Dasuquin health supplement, SentryHC health supplement and Puplight coupons for those interested. Willing to mail it to ya for free. Like I said, I have 2 of each. First come, first serve.


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 26, 2007)

okiron!!! this is so nice of you 

tracy


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 27, 2007)

I would LOVE to have one of those coupons. We're going to be flying Harley from Peg's before then, and could really use the discount. 

Do you have my address? I can PM it to ya.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd love a coupon too, if possible. Mallory and Madilyn will be flying from Peg's house to Alexah very soon (money for it has been hard to save). If it is okay and you still have one left, could the coupon be mailed to Peg, since she will be the one to give the cash to the airport people? I would imagine Rosie's coupon would have to go to Peg, too .


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 27, 2007)

If I'm to get the coupons - someone let me know ahead of time so I can call Continental and make sure they'll accept the coupon at my small airport.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 27, 2007)

Will do, Peg.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 28, 2007)

*okiron wrote: *


> No offense, but I rather this be used in emergency or important circumstances only. For someone who could really use the $20 off, not for someone who could afford it anyway.


*I am going to rescind my request for one of these.* I JUST noticed that you said this...

And, honestly, we CAN afford our flight anyway, so it would be selfish of me to continue asking for one, when our Harley really isn't a rescue type situation, and there are other bunnies that need homes so badly, our taking the opportunity away from the for a new home would just be terrible.

My apologies for asking, and not reading your post thoroughly enough, Hun.

Hugs!


----------



## Haley (Dec 28, 2007)

*okiron wrote: *


> No offense, but I rather this be used in emergency or important circumstances only. For someone who could really use the $20 off, not for someone who could afford it anyway.


Good thinking. Why dont you just save them- how soon do they expire? You could just hang on to them for now and if something comes up we'll PM you. Or if someone is in need they can PM you directly so no one's feelings are hurt. 

That way you can decide for yourself who you would like to share these with.


----------



## Leaf (Dec 28, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> *okiron wrote: *
> 
> 
> > No offense, but I rather this be used in emergency or important circumstances only. For someone who could really use the $20 off, not for someone who could afford it anyway.
> ...






You're awesome!


----------



## okiron (Dec 28, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> *okiron wrote: *
> 
> 
> > No offense, but I rather this be used in emergency or important circumstances only. For someone who could really use the $20 off, not for someone who could afford it anyway.
> ...


Good through July 31st. And yes, they could pm me directly. I just made this post so people have options, they don't need to be given away right away.


----------



## westerngirl (Jan 1, 2008)

i would be really interested in the coupon for heartgard. i have a hard time affording all the dewormers and shots for my horse and that would be very helpful.


----------

